# Another flash mob last night



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Just heard on the radio that there was another flash mob last night, this time in DC. This one was apparently all female, so there are people asking if they are just poor women who can't afford food... so they rob a 7-11? Really, people? No, they are simply criminals. The damned media is going to turn these @$$holes into some sort of collective Robin Hood figure. Idiots.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

let me guess,well educated self respecting white girls?:dunno:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Several nights ago I was watching a program that showed Cape Point in South Africa. Its been developed into a national park and attracts many visitors.

A resident pack of baboons inhabit the park. They have learned to make a comfortable and interesting life by intimidating park visitors, grabbing satchels and handbags from people, breaking into cars and taking whatever they wish from inside, stealing food from coolers, and any other mayhem the baboons have a mind to commit. They do this because they are protected by park rules. They know they can do whatever they want whenever they want and not be held accountable or punished for it.

The parallels are striking, aren't they?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Just heard on the radio that there was another flash mob last night, this time in DC. This one was apparently all female, so there are people asking if they are just poor women who can't afford food... so they rob a 7-11? Really, people? No, they are simply criminals. The damned media is going to turn these @$$holes into some sort of collective Robin Hood figure. Idiots.


From what I read in the news it was the third such incident at the store in the past couple of weeks. (and to be honest I do not see it stopping an time soon.)


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

As long as the residents are not allowed to arm themselves, this will continue and, sadly I fear, escalate. When the wrong crew hits a store with a defiant owner, that owner will be stomped to death. Then it will be "on". Around here, the hyena-packs only attack the weak loner, or the unattended shop. They don't dare hit manned locations, as it is never clear if the owner/employees are armed or not. Many are.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I would think that after getting hit, not once but 3 freaking times, by a flash mob, I would be setting a trap for them. All it would take is an electronic lock on the front door and a safe room. Mob comes in, into the safe room, lock the door and let the cops take them away. 
Or just have a few friends with shotguns waiting outside, mob comes in, kept in by shotgun toting friends blocking the exit.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't this tell you that it's time to get the heck out of the cities? We've still got room if anyone wants to join us. placeofrefuge2012.com


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Several nights ago I was watching a program that showed Cape Point in South Africa. Its been developed into a national park and attracts many visitors.
> 
> A resident pack of baboons inhabit the park. They have learned to make a comfortable and interesting life by intimidating park visitors, grabbing satchels and handbags from people, breaking into cars and taking whatever they wish from inside, stealing food from coolers, and any other mayhem the baboons have a mind to commit. They do this because they are protected by park rules. They know they can do whatever they want whenever they want and not be held accountable or punished for it.
> 
> The parallels are striking, aren't they?


Surprisingly similar, thanks.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

mickbear said:


> let me guess,well educated self respecting white girls?:dunno:


Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Just heard on the radio that there was another flash mob last night, this time in DC. This one was apparently all female, so there are people asking if they are just poor women who can't afford food... so they rob a 7-11? Really, people? No, they are simply criminals. The damned media is going to turn these @$$holes into some sort of collective Robin Hood figure. Idiots.


Crap ... I must be behind the times cause I was still operating under the opinion that a flash mob was where people randomly started dancing or singing in a public place. My wife is doing a "flashmob" this weekend at the mall as an advertisement for her Zumba class. I guess we should stop telling people she is going to be in a flashmob. :scratch

This is what I get for not watching the frickin news


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

keepitsimple said:


> Crap ... I must be behind the times cause I was still operating under the opinion that a flash mob was where people randomly started dancing or singing in a public place. My wife is doing a "flashmob" this weekend at the mall as an advertisement for her Zumba class. I guess we should stop telling people she is going to be in a flashmob. :scratch
> 
> This is what I get for not watching the frickin news


Thank you! See, this is what I thought, too, until recently.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Where is the "Like" button?


:lolsmash:

:2thumb: <-- This counts!


----------



## Warrendee (Jan 12, 2011)

keepitsimple said:


> Crap ... I must be behind the times cause I was still operating under the opinion that a flash mob was where people randomly started dancing or singing in a public place. My wife is doing a "flashmob" this weekend at the mall as an advertisement for her Zumba class. I guess we should stop telling people she is going to be in a flashmob. :scratch
> 
> This is what I get for not watching the frickin news


That is the way flashmobs started out, as innocent fun. And they were. The Babboons have taken it down to their level, though and it's pretty sad to say, but flashmob is now a danger keyword. 
I get the feeling that they are going to come to a bad end though. at some point, some store owner is going to say "enough is enough" and come with a shotgun, or an armed citizen trying to protect his family is going to come up with a gun and it'll be game over. they're playing a deadly game and they don't even know it.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is the link to video and story for the OP:

Flash Mob Robberies Continue | NBC Washington


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horology said:


> Doesn't this tell you that it's time to get the heck out of the cities? We've still got room if anyone wants to join us. placeofrefuge2012.com


Some of you who want to get out of the cities should look into horology's offer. They're sincered and it's a good offer. I've checked it out. I already live on a great place in the middle of nowhere or I'd go there!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Thank you! See, this is what I thought, too, until recently.


Me, too! :dunno:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

mickbear said:


> let me guess,well educated self respecting white girls?:dunno:


We do all look alike!:wave:


----------

